
Who Has Your Back? Government Data Requests 2016, Sharing Economy Edition - sinak
https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-2016
======
bognition
I love it when the EFF creates content like this! I know its a
oversimplification of the issues but the simple format makes it easy to share
with less educated friends and family which leads to discussions about why
privacy is important.

~~~
fosco
I wish there was a way to communicate the importance of eff to people who have
not even heard of it in a way where they appreciate it instead of just a nod
of partial understanding.

their impact is incredible.

------
blowski
I haven't even heard of half the apps on this list. Am I outdated or are they
well known only in the US? E.g. Turo, GetAround, VRBO.

~~~
superuser2
VRBO was the AirBnb before AirBnb.

GetAround is an excellent car sharing service, basically peer-to-peer ZipCar.
Cheaper, more available, and a more interesting spread of vehicles. Used it 7
or 8 times while living in SF for a summer. I think it's only in SF.

------
d33
...I'm really surprised to see Uber on the top of the list and Apple not being
anywhere.

~~~
nxzero
Why would Apple be on a list for "Sharing Economy Companies" \- I'm not seeing
the reasoning behind why you'd believe they're a sharing economy company?

~~~
d33
Their recent fight with FBI for one. Granted, they're not saints, but at the
very list they stirred up some controversy.

~~~
wyldfire
They're not on this list because they're not in these [sharing economy]
marketplaces. They have been and likely will continue to be a part of the
primary "Who has your back?" review ([1] e.g).

[1] [https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-government-data-
reques...](https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-government-data-
requests-2015)

~~~
d33
Ah, right, missed this one. Sorry.

